# Cinder Block Wall Texture Ideas...



## tdtastic (Dec 16, 2016)

Have to create realistic painted cinder block walls - anyone have a brilliant idea? I've seen a technique that involves troweling on a thin layer of drywall mud over your hard-covered flat and, stippling to add texture, then scraping out grout lines. 

this seems time consuming -- I'd love to go about this more as an applique. Any ideas on a textured material that I can cut "brick skins" out of and apply to the flattage? 

Any ideas on creating this look are much appreciated.


----------



## MarshallPope (Dec 16, 2016)

I've done similar techniques with masking tape grout lines, a thin layer of joint compound, texturing as needed, and then pulling the tape before it dries. 
A method that I've used for brick is using the back side of single-sided masonite. I've used the back side for the grout layer and then using the front side for the cutout bricks, but I imagine you could get a decent look using the back side for cinder blocks, maybe with some JC on top to vary the texture some.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 16, 2016)

Is it that close to audience you can't just use paint?


----------



## porkchop (Dec 16, 2016)

What's your budget like? Rose brand sells textured 4'x11' sheets for $150 each. There are lots of people out there that sell this kind of material, if those won't work you might find someone else that sells smaller panels that are easier to ship that could be cheaper.


----------



## JohnD (Dec 17, 2016)

How about using cork roll material, cut to cinder block size, glue on and paint, similar texture.


----------



## manuallyfocused (Dec 17, 2016)

This is definitely a labor-intensive option, but it turns out looking pretty realistic. First learned it when I was a scenic intern at Williamstown, and I've used it in a number of other theaters for my own designs.

https://goo.gl/photos/QyavhdNuigVN95U88

https://goo.gl/photos/S4qaGxvvabV5TQw47

1. Cut your "bricks" out of a sheet of Homasoate (compressed newspaper board), then carefully split the thickness of the bricks in half so you reveal the texture of the inside of the material (it will look a bit flaky, this is what you want). You should end up with bricks roughly a 1/4" thick, with a flat side and a textured side.

2. Apply the bricks to your flats or sheets of plywood textured-side out, and using a mat knife cut off corners, knock down edges, generally make the bricks look less uniform.

3. Cover the whole thing with, "goop," a mixture of 1 part joint compount to 1 part white glue (approximately, mix to taste) and add additional texture with Jaxsan or something similar. You'll apply your "goop" with chip brushes that you don't intend to keep, go thick over the bricks and thinner in the grout lines. Experiment a bit and see how thin you can go to keep the texture of the homasoate coming through while sealing it well, and tint the goop whatever color you want the bricks to be (or whatever color you want the grout, depending on which one you want to paint in later).

4. Paint in your grout lines or your bricks with a contrasting color (for concrete block, maybe light gray for the bricks and middle gray for the grout).

5. Make stock brick-covered scenic pieces so you never have to do the whole process again!

Good luck!


----------



## tdtastic (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks for the great ideas, guys!


----------



## dbaxter (Dec 19, 2016)

Of course, a good scenic painter is a Tech Director's best friend.

That's just a sheet of cardboard.


----------



## JonCarter (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm with Bill Connor and Dave Baxter on this. From 30+ feet away the audience can't see ManuallyFocussed's carefully constructed 3rd. dimension. Give the design to your scene painter. S/he can also add any perspective needed, too.


----------

